# Carpet Plants



## nixalba (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to this board and somewhat new to planted aquariums. I am wondering if you can grow carpet plants in pea-gravel, or do they need finer gravel to grow successfully? I have a 10 gallon with Val. Spiralis. I used to have Java fern on the driftwood, but I didn't like it and also had saggitaria, but it took over the aquarium, hence its absence. I also re-scaped it today. Here is a picture:


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Echinodorus tenellus (Pygmy Chain Sword) should work nicely.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I think about anything would probably grow fine, *if* you can get it started. The hard thing with pea gravel is getting it anchored and established. It has a hard time because of the size of the rocks.

I just threw out a big carpet of Glosso today. It just had to go. Should have sent it to you. You wouldn't have to worry about it getting established, it would have just sat on top like it was. It was about a 2 x 2 piece of glosso sod. 

Good Luck, 
Ben


----------



## nixalba (Jul 12, 2004)

Alrighty, then I will try one and see what happens! :wink:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nixalba,

Val spiralis... As you are probably aware that plant grows very tall if it likes the conditions. 3 ft tall is not unusual.  

Tenellus would be my preference for that 10 gal. tank. Glosso will be too much work to maintain if it starts to spread. Your tank seems to be on the low light side - meaning that the glosso will start to stretch up insead of staying low.

There is another reason to use tenellus too - grass-like plants from different species often look very nice when combined.

--Nikolay


----------



## nixalba (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm aware, it will more than likely be replaced with something else in the future. That picture was taken with the (room)lights off and the blinds closed(because of glare). The tank actually gets quite alot of light. I just bought a fluorescent top for the tank and we also have a big bay window that lets in alot of sunlight(my father wonders why I don't have algae, yet his tank is in the rec room and its got plenty to spare). I have a preference for the grass types anyhow, so that's probably what I will try.

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------

